# Reuse crock pot for food after Hot Process Soap



## whitetulips (Feb 27, 2013)

I've read that many soapers have re-used their crock pot for food after using it to make Hot Process soap...because it's cooked.  What do you think?


----------



## tryanything (Feb 27, 2013)

Me personally?  No.  I went to the thrift store and bought a cheap crock pot specifically for soaping ($5!!!!).  It works great.  And I have my nice $30 Rival for cooking with.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Feb 27, 2013)

The ceramic is sealed/glazed. I use the same crock-pot for both food and soap. Other substrates will get the lye in the non-glazed pores, but ceramic is sealed, so I have always made the assumption that it was ok. So far I have not poisoned myself or my family.


----------



## new12soap (Feb 27, 2013)

I rarely use a crockpot for food, but when I do I use a liner. MUCH easier to clean soap out of the ceramic, and toss the liner with the baked on food IMO.


----------



## squigglz (Feb 27, 2013)

Technically? It's fine. For myself? I don't. I  have four crockpots: Three for soap, one for cooking. I don't want to take the risk of it not being cooked fully or lye heavy and then use it for food.


----------



## shabaity (Feb 27, 2013)

i dont but i have a spare broken crock pot that other than not being able to latch down works fine that i use for soap


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

I actually almost bought a crock pot today at a thrift store, but I am holding off and plan to buy a stick blender first (that is what I was looking for... no luck).


----------



## jeremmy (Feb 28, 2013)

I personally dont. Ive heard its fine because 'its soap!'. But i try hard not to add soap when im cooking my familys meals...so far they have appreciated that.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't.  I have a separate one I use for HP, but I have a nicer one for food anyway.  I'm not worried about the lye, but my crock always smells faintly of the FO or EOs I use even after a good scrubbing so that's why I don't use it for food.  Nothing like having pulled pork fresh from the crock only to taste a hint of lavender. Mmmmmmmm yummy. ;-)


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 28, 2013)

I too bought a thrifted crock pot.  It's really retro and rad man!  I use my regular crock pot a lot for cooking beans and grains, so I don't want to poison myself on something that is not food...


----------



## whitetulips (Feb 28, 2013)

You can buy a stick blender at Walmart for $20 and used crock pot at a thrift store for $5 or less.  I've seen lots of crock pots at thrift stores, but personally haven't seen a stick blender there.  Someone did give me a thrift store stick blender with the plastic end and it has worked fine (no melting it).  

I asked this question about the crock pot because I'm new at soaping and made a batch of castile soap in my nice crock pot, because numerous people said it was ok because it's cooked.  Then after I made it, I saw on soap forum that some people do not use the same crock.  I panicked, because I love my crock and didn't want to buy another for food and be stuck with the one I love for soap.  I will purchase a used one from a thrift store the next time I'm out for future HP soap if I choose to do it again.  My husband assured me that there is no way that there is active lye in my ceramic sealed crock pot and told me not to freak out.  That's a relief, because he knows about these things and would be sure to let me know if I messed up (in a nice way).


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 28, 2013)

I do both in the same crock pot. I cook often and soap only occasionaly in it. Mine is ceramic and when I finish making soap I just add water and wash it out. I mean it's soap not lye. Even if I mixed lye water in it and then washed it out I am sure it would be fine. Lye water is not rinsed off of pretzels before you eat them. Lye has been used in kitchens for many, many years as a cleaning agent and in cooking.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 1, 2013)

I do not use mine for food because of the EOs and FOs I might add at the end of cook.  Otherwise I think it would be fine if you make unscented soap.


----------

